# Lyft at a new low



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Don’t everyone raise your hands all at once now, but who’s up for this bonus? LOL


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber has been giving me 100 bucks for 10 rides plus the normal fare . They have been sending me this for a month .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Don’t everyone raise your hands all at once now, but who’s up for this bonus? LOL
> 
> View attachment 622220


You do the 1st 104 rides and I’ll close things out for you.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You do the 1st 104 rides and I’ll close things out for you.


That's way too much work for Lyft's terrible pay rates. I won't touch that one unless they throw me an earnings guarantee offer, as well. As of yet, nothing.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's way too much work for Lyft's terrible pay rates. I won't touch that one unless they throw me an earnings guarantee offer, as well. As of yet, nothing.


Anything under $2.50/ride AND requiring more than 75% of my planned driving is not worth the effort. I wont stop cherry picking until the offer is under 75% of available time and at least $2.50/ride

If the quests can’t offer that, I pursue the lowest achievable and let it happen organically. Similar approach to CTB’s. They happen in the normal flow unless the offer is very good.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Anything under $2.50/ride AND requiring more than 75% of my planned driving is not worth the effort. I wont stop cherry picking until the offer is under 75% of available time and at least $2.50/ride
> 
> If the quests can’t offer that, I pursue the lowest achievable and let it happen organically. Similar approach to CTB’s. They happen in the normal flow unless the offer is very good.


Agree.

I don't do Lyft unless I know by pure math that I can do $40/hour. In this market, Lyft pax are the worst and rarely tip. So it takes a good bonus + earnings guarantee + CTB's all stacked to make it worth my time. Otherwise, Uber just pays better purely by surge rates.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's way too much work for Lyft's terrible pay rates. I won't touch that one unless they throw me an earnings guarantee offer, as well. As of yet, nothing.


its the unprofitable rates + rubbish (and drama rides)....not worth it!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

If you select “they/them” as a pronoun you should get paid at least double.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> If you select “they/them” as a pronoun you should get paid at least double.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 622233


Is snowflake or karen an option?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

i posted this yesterday. Here it is again...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And what's funny is here we are coming up on Halloween and Lyft just has sad offers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> i posted this yesterday. Here it is again...
> 
> View attachment 622253


My guess is that it was an 86 minute ride back to where you started. Therefore, instead of deadheading back, you're deadheading there.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> My guess is that it was an 86 minute ride back to where you started. Therefore, instead of deadheading back, you're deadheading there.


My guess is it is a $2.00 ride from Walmart with 2 carts of crap to their apartment 1/4 mile away.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Who hoo here’s the fine challenge today. This is an insult.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

last week did 82 uber trips and 2 Lyft trips...not sure why I even turn the Lyft app on


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> i posted this yesterday. Here it is again...
> 
> View attachment 622253


It would have been better for the community for you to have accepted that ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> last week did 82 uber trips and 2 Lyft trips...not sure why I even turn the Lyft app on


I'm usually at 40-60 Uber rides and 0-1 Lyft (only turn it on in a dead area) BUT Halloween they were doing much better than Uber, Streaks, $150 for 20 rides bonus and serious surge, Can't pull it up right now for an exact number but I think I did $570 for a little more than 7 hours on Saturday (10/30) night. Now, back to Uber. 

Bottom line, keep your eyes open 1-3 nights a year Lyft will be a lot better, the rest of the time, screw them.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm usually at 40-60 Uber rides and 0-1 Lyft (only turn it on in a dead area) BUT Halloween they were doing much better than Uber, Streaks, $150 for 20 rides bonus and serious surge, Can't pull it up right now for an exact number but I think I did $570 for a little more than 7 hours on Saturday (10/30) night. Now, back to Uber.
> 
> Bottom line, keep your eyes open 1-3 nights a year Lyft will be a lot better, the rest of the time, screw them.


Ya I don't even open the app until I get a push notification about a good promo/bonus/quest. I'm superstitious in that the algo doesn't try to bait you with something good unless it sees you haven't logged on in a while.

The above exception was just too funny to pass up that I broke my own rule and had to get the full SS.


----------

